# New images from the Dragonball Movie.



## ShangDOh (Jan 16, 2008)

Right 

Scroll down a bit and you'll see em. And it looks it'll join the fine ranks of anime/video game adaptations alongside the Mario and Street Fighter movies.


----------



## Dave (Jan 16, 2008)

THE OUTFITS


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 16, 2008)

this movie is gonna suck


----------



## Ronin (Jan 16, 2008)

Everyone loks terrible except for the woman playing chi chi.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 16, 2008)

omgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomg


That looks so stupid


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 16, 2008)

Chow-Yun Fat looks out of place and I can only smh at James Marsters for King Piccolo.


----------



## Rivayir (Jan 16, 2008)

> Estamos teniendo un problema temporal
> 
> Espera unos segundos y vuelve a recargar la página.





**


----------



## Seany (Jan 16, 2008)

Damn, it won't load for me!


----------



## Huh? (Jan 16, 2008)

It wont load...... i want to see the suckiness


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 16, 2008)

> Estamos teniendo un problema temporal



Me no speak no Spanish

I found this on Kotaku tho:


----------



## Seany (Jan 16, 2008)

Keep clicking the link in there, it will come up eventually.

Jesus...it looks like really really bad cosplay. I still can't believe it's not a comedy. 

The next street fighter? yup.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 16, 2008)

This could have been posted in the official discussion thread


----------



## Amuro (Jan 16, 2008)

Holy shit thats awesome XD 

This is easily gonna suck bigtime, i mean wtf is with that kids hair  

The sad thing is, this will rake in the big money even if it's as shit as street fighter and all those mortal kombat movies combined :/


----------



## Zapdos (Jan 16, 2008)

This just further confirms that the only reason to see this movie is for the Lolz.


----------



## Amuro (Jan 16, 2008)

Van Halen said:


> This just further confirms that the only reason to_ *pirate*_ this movie is for the Lolz.




Much better


----------



## ?Grimmjow? (Jan 16, 2008)

wow that looks realy retarded, and spastic,doent look like a dbz movie to me


----------



## Seany (Jan 16, 2008)

I can't fucking believe Kuririn isn't even in it...>_>


----------



## Rokudaime (Jan 16, 2008)

I dont have much faith on it at the 1st place and I think I am right for having that kind of thought.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 16, 2008)

worst that mario and street fighter


----------



## Noah (Jan 16, 2008)

I was just about to link that in the other DB movie thread.

Those shots are lulz upon lulz.


----------



## ?Grimmjow? (Jan 16, 2008)

this is dope


----------



## Angelus (Jan 16, 2008)

god. this can't be real.


----------



## ?Grimmjow? (Jan 16, 2008)

wat? do u like it ? or wat?


----------



## Angelus (Jan 16, 2008)

are you crazy? this looks beyond horrible!


----------



## ?Grimmjow? (Jan 16, 2008)

i wander why it looks so bad?


----------



## Broleta (Jan 16, 2008)

lmao!!! These outfits are pathetic! What are they thinking?


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 16, 2008)

These are pics from the shoot so it could look better in the actual movie, but yeah as of now it looks like cosplay.


----------



## ?Grimmjow? (Jan 16, 2008)

I never noticed the outfits, uuughh , that looks totally wrong


----------



## The Boss (Jan 16, 2008)

I hope this is a joke. My POOR GOKU!!!


----------



## Toffeeman (Jan 16, 2008)

The girls are hot. I'd go and see it just for them.


----------



## Seany (Jan 16, 2008)

^ True, Bulma and one of those extras were definatley hot.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jan 16, 2008)

Loks epik. I don't see why all u guys ar hating, its goings to be teh shit.

It appears I have some lent in my bellybutton, but I predict that that revelation won't have nearly as much of an impact on society and how films are made like this movie will. _Nearly._


----------



## Snakety69 (Jan 16, 2008)

Well, hopefully the quality of the film will be the complete opposite of the quality of those outfits. Still keeping an open mind about this whole thing, but lemme tell ya, I'm a lot more worried now.


----------



## Purgatory (Jan 16, 2008)

I wouldn't be surprised if this was rated as a Comedy rather than an Action film.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jan 17, 2008)

Movie looks like shit.  Those images don't help it's image in any way.  I seriously can't believe they are actually going forth and making this shit.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jan 17, 2008)

this movie is gonna fail so bad...


----------



## Supa Swag (Jan 17, 2008)

I tell ya anyone who pays to see this movie needs to be lobotomized.


----------



## crono220 (Jan 17, 2008)

While I don't want to make any fast judgements....but though's outfits....I pray that's not the final finish for the outfits...


----------



## Graham Aker (Jan 17, 2008)

HOLY FUCKING HELL!!! The amount of failure is over 9000!!


----------



## faduto (Jan 17, 2008)

dumbest thing ive seen...bleh


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Jan 18, 2008)

All the girls in the movie are gonna be hawt. The guy playing goku doesnt fit his look at all. Horribel choice


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jan 18, 2008)

i'd watch this shit while high just for the lulz, and the incredible 6 pack i'd develope from laughing so much.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 18, 2008)

Looks sick.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Jan 18, 2008)

I love Dragonball, Dragonball Z was ok, and GT just ignored it. I hope that is not the final cut on those outfits. Hopefully is like other movies and is just there and in the editing room they will make them look better even give them some effects on them. I still have hopes until I see some actual movie footage of how it is looking so I can see what they change with the edits and special effects. I just hope it does not look like those pics, cause I would not go to the theater to watch that crap. Hopefully the editing does a superb job to correct a lot of the stuff. o_o;


----------



## Sasuke (Jan 18, 2008)

Ungh. Total failure, James Masters as Piccolo and that dude they choose to play Goku just makes me .  Lol pics.


----------



## Fierce (Jan 18, 2008)

As soon as I heard it was going to be based off of Dragonball, as opposed to Z, I lost all hope for it. Those outfits confirm that I won't be able to bring myself to go see it for fear of standing up in the theater and hurling a brick at the screen.


----------



## Slayz (Jan 18, 2008)

Oh sanity where art though?


----------



## blueradio (Jan 18, 2008)

Looks as bad as Mortal Kombat.


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Jan 18, 2008)

I'm scared.

Hold me.

This just keeps getting worse and worse. :/ They should have made that guy work out and get some muscles. Where are the muscles on that guy? He's NOT Goku, unless his acting... convinces.


----------



## Cicatriz ESP (Jan 18, 2008)

everything hollywood touches turns to crap.


----------



## Masurao (Jan 18, 2008)

I'm just going to go see this movie for the lulz. I liked DBZ back in the day, but making it live action is not good IMO.

Anyone remeber this move it was so bad it was almost good.

*Silent Shout*


----------



## MajorThor (Jan 19, 2008)

-chuckles- This is gonna be bad. I'll still watch it though.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 19, 2008)

Mario > Dragonball.  At least the guys in Mario looked sort of like the video game guy.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jan 19, 2008)

Kuchiki said:


> Mario > Dragonball.  At least the guys in Mario looked sort of like the video game guy.



The Double Dragon movie > live-action DBZ movie.


----------



## graysocks (Jan 19, 2008)

This is gonna be so funny watching it. Another classic, i love films so bad they break over the line into legendary


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 19, 2008)

Yeah, the link won't work....

Umm.. what will this movie be rated?

Like, PG 10?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 20, 2008)

Just like the _Dead or Alive_ movie.  Never got around to seeing that for the laughs...


----------



## Graham Aker (Jan 20, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Yeah, the link won't work....
> 
> Umm.. what will this movie be rated?
> 
> Like, PG 10?


It's going to be rate "F" for Fail.


----------



## ~Flippy (Jan 20, 2008)

Like all of the anime to movie adaptations thus far, this movie will be laughably dull.


----------



## Catterix (Jan 20, 2008)

Any chance of anyone who can see the pics uploading them onto Photobucket or something, pweese?

Thankies


----------



## FitzChivalry (Jan 20, 2008)

I bet that over half of these people trashing it will see it anyway. 

...but curiosity will so kill the cat.

Movie looks terrible. Then again, we knew it would.


----------



## uncanny_sama (Jan 20, 2008)

i cant believe nobody save the images and rehosted them from their photobucket accounts

fucking noobs


----------



## uncanny_sama (Jan 20, 2008)

surely you must be kidding me!

this can not be serious!!

omg fail


----------



## Nihonjin (Jan 20, 2008)

That goku...can't be serious...I refuse to believe it...


----------



## FLUFFY G (Jan 20, 2008)

Uncanny said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Those were taken 5 years ago dude.


----------



## uncanny_sama (Jan 20, 2008)

Nude ninja said:


> Those were taken 5 years ago dude.



roflol

what the fuck do i know

non of you bothered to upload the pics on photobucket
now the servers offline


----------



## Kreig (Jan 20, 2008)

Someone wanna re-upload these to imageshack or photobucket so I can see teh lulz?


----------



## kimber abarai (Jan 20, 2008)

> this movie is gonna suck



X__X... oh no?


----------



## ShangDOh (Jan 20, 2008)

[Shinsen-Subs]​_Rental​_Magica​_-​_15​_[E8F469AC].avi

Another site with the same pictures.


----------



## FLUFFY G (Jan 21, 2008)

You cannot be serious. 

Is this even going to be based on the actual show?


----------



## Boromir (Jan 21, 2008)

This is... just terrible


----------



## ~Flippy (Jan 21, 2008)

ROFL 5 pictures down, looks like mountain disco bash.


----------



## Cirus (Jan 21, 2008)

They should stop making the whole thing because it looks like a waist of money.  I know it is going to suck and ruin what DB has done for me, but odds are I may try to see it because of curiosity.


----------



## Deepest-Tempest (Jan 21, 2008)

*Wha da heck?*

Whah...no...no...hell no.  I can't believe they are still developing that DBZ live acton movie for theaters.  It'll be just like the Power Rangers series, seriously.  Cell & Freiza will look like the generic monsters in the PR series, "Veggiehead" & "Clownface"!


----------



## Violence Fight (Jan 21, 2008)

I'd like to go ahead and thank the directors of this monstrosity for finally succeeding in making a movie that, in fact, will probably be a million times cornier than Street Fighter, Mortal Kombat: Armageddon, and any other shit-tastic movie-based-on-a-comic/cartoon/videogame that I failed to mention.

I will pirate this, and preferably be as high as I can be so I can effectively null them shitting on something tons of people hold dear.


----------



## Boocock (Jan 21, 2008)

You realize those pictures were of stunt doubles, right?


----------



## Witch King (Jan 22, 2008)

the guy its not even excited on being Goku, I mean wtf?

I am really disapointed, and they better put vegeta in there cause if they dont then I am gona be pissed


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 22, 2008)

vegeta is also my favorite character, those costume slook like bad cosplays

dayium if the actors dont know the series nor the manga well then they wont act with that passion.

I would have made a perfect vegeta , specially when turning into a super saiyan, pure angrines


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 22, 2008)

This movie looks like it's gonna be filled with wonderful directing, acting, and, of course, costume design that will be up for the Emmy.

I can't *WAIT* for this to come out! I'm camping out tomorrow!


----------



## The Boss (Jan 22, 2008)

This movie is gonna be so faking cool.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jan 22, 2008)

I like to cut my balls now


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 22, 2008)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> I like to cut my balls now


Cut your balls in anticipation, right?


----------



## Robotkiller (Jan 22, 2008)

I guess my precious childhood memories are going to have to take another one for the team.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jan 22, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Cut your balls in anticipation, right?



I will wait for now

cant tell when the movie is finally aired


----------



## FLUFFY G (Jan 22, 2008)

This is probably the biggest facepalm of the year.

And the year just started.


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Jan 24, 2008)

^Which is what makes it worse.
Nothing in life is sacred anymore.
This just proves it.


----------



## shadow__nin (Jan 24, 2008)

Well I checked IMDB to see the cast and I guest they did not take my suggestions for casting Yajirobie and Tien...


----------

